# Base Conversions?



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Is there a list, somewhere, that tells what the round base equivalent of the square bases are or do we just wing it?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The AoS rules don't use bases sizes for anything, so - unless your group house rules measuring/stacking/something-else - you don't need to change to a particular size (or at all).

That said, if you are intending to play pick up games there is likely to be one opponent who disagrees with whichever decision on basing you make; this will still happen if GW do release a list of mandatory base sizes.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

GW points out that the bases are just to help the model stand up and play no part in the game, it is from model to model. So if anyone disagrees with that, they need updating with the new rules.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

So far it looks like human sized models are all on 32mm bases. For example, the re-released Dryads and the Bloodreavers in the box set are on 32mm. With the slightly larger humanoids on the 40mm bases. I guess the 25mm bases would be best for smaller things like Goblins and Clanrats. 

But then again, if the bases don't matter then I guess it's up to the individual. It would be nice to have some sort of guide though. 

I was hoping to paint up some zombies and I think that 25mm bases would be better as they would look more like a shambling horde being packed closer together. But then again GW might re-pack them with 32mm bases and there's bound to be someone nit-picking about them. Hopefully they will update the boxes sooner rather than later.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I like the idea of Skaven Clanrats and Gobbos on the 25mm bases, makes sense.

Cheers


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I picked up a box of Skaven Plague Monks the other day and can confirm that they are on 25mm round bases.


----------

